# chinese pistache?



## preston897 (Nov 2, 2013)

ive got a pretty large chinese pistache in my back yard. has anyone used it for smoking? i need to do some pruning as we go into winter here in texas. im got a peach tree, a red oak, and a fruiting and fruitless mulberry. ill use all for smoke woods. but didnt know about this one


----------



## nicetomeatyou (Nov 7, 2021)

8 years later... I have the same question. Any ideas guys?


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Nov 8, 2021)

I've used pistachio tree wood from California for smoking, I have no idea if that's the same as chinese pistache. Very mild flavor when I used it for a 9 lb BostonButt, and I prefer a more robust smoke flavor. I plan to try smoking some cheese with it in my bullet smoker once the weather gets a bit cooler here.


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 8, 2021)

I didn’t even know there was a Chinese pistachio! Haha! I’d say if it’s hard and not toxic to try it!


----------



## nicetomeatyou (Nov 8, 2021)

My understanding is that the Chinese Pistache is not technically a pistachio tree but it is a cousin of it. Because of that I'm not sure of its toxicity when burned. All I know is it's a really ugly tree... until it's not.


----------



## Mr. Zorg (Nov 10, 2021)

Urishiol is certainly noted for numerous trees, including cashew, mango, and pistachio. 









						What Plants Contain Urushiol - Facts About Urushiol In Plants
					

Plants are amazing organisms. They have a number of unique adaptations and abilities that help them thrive and survive. Urushiol oil in plants is one such adaptation. What is urushiol oil? It is a toxin that may cause blistering and rashes. Learn more here.




					www.gardeningknowhow.com
				




Maybe you can ask an arborist?


----------

